# How to downgrade to php5-5.2.9



## mitek (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I am trying to downgrade from php 5.2.10 to 5.2.9 and I am stuck.
Could you please advise me how to do this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2009)

You could try ports-mgmt/portdowngrade.


----------



## mitek (Sep 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You could try ports-mgmt/portdowngrade.




Thank you!  I just spent some time with portdowngrade and it worked.


```
# export CVSROOT=:pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
# cvs login
# portdowngrade  lang/php5
# portsdb -Uu
# portupgrade -f php5
```


----------

